# Parking at Girona Airport



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any off-site parking at Girona Airport, please?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

cufcgr66 said:


> Is there any off-site parking at Girona Airport, please?


Airport Girona-Costa Brava - Aena.es - Spanish airports and airspace 

HTH


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that but it only gives details of on-site multistoreys. I am sure I've seen some off-site parks just before the last roundabout at the airport but can't find any adverts or websites for them.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> OK, you mean Punt Central www.puntcentral.com


Thanks. That's the one.


----------

